# Routan Interior: Leather or V-Tex



## atomC (Nov 14, 2006)

Haven't surveyed Routan interiors. Which is nicer, the SEL's leather or the SE's pleather?

Adam


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

atomC said:


> Haven't surveyed Routan interiors. Which is nicer, the SEL's leather or the SE's pleather?
> 
> Adam


You know my vote, leather. But the vtex is nice too. Did you get my pm earlier?


----------



## atomC (Nov 14, 2006)

Yes thanks. I figured out what's going on. VW issued a 7-8k rebate to dealers to move the 2011s. The one dealer I encountered bought up his stock and took the rebates (thinking they might disappear before he sold his stock). This way, he also got an allotment of 2012's

So all the dealers have great deals on their Routans if you ask politely.

Adam


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

atomC said:


> Yes thanks. I figured out what's going on. VW issued a 7-8k rebate to dealers to move the 2011s. The one dealer I encountered bought up his stock and took the rebates (thinking they might disappear before he sold his stock). This way, he also got an allotment of 2012's
> 
> So all the dealers have great deals on their Routans if you ask politely.
> 
> Adam


See if you can get the10k discount like at dorschelvw.com


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*V-Tex good?*

I find the V-Tex to be very hot here in Florida, and had to buy a fan-ventilated cushion that works really well, circulating air around the seat bottom and back, but is rather noisy. I'm thinking of converting it to forced-air from the A/C duct below the seat that sends air to the mid-row seat. Anyone have any experience with the leather being hot, especially the perforated leather on the 2011s?


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

VWroutanvanman said:


> I find the V-Tex to be very hot here in Florida, and had to buy a fan-ventilated cushion that works really well, circulating air around the seat bottom and back, but is rather noisy.


I sometimes circulate "air" around the seat bottom that can be noisy too!:laugh: But seriously at 230 LBS. I can sweat in shorts so I can't really judge better or worse. I could sit in running water, as long as its leather or leatherette I'm happy. I'm not too big a fan of cloth for some reason, probably because the kid gak is hard to get out of it.


----------



## atomC (Nov 14, 2006)

I have a Turbo S beetle with a beautiful two toned leather interior. The Germans seem to tan leather to a smooth finish and treat it with stuff that I think makes it just as hot as vinyl. I guess I'll have a look this weekend. 

Before pretty much deciding to buy the Routan I test drove several Chevy Traverses and Buick Enclaves. Hated the fabric seats and hated the leather more. For my frame, both were uncomfortable. And the leather was thin and delicate somehow. Used models had wrinkled and creased driver's seats. For a pretty expensive semi luxury car, they just weren't that nice, seemed to wear quickly.

We had a Chrysler T&C for a month and really liked it. Cloth seats in that were perfectly fine. But I'm a VW type of person so I think this car is a good fit for me. 

Last I looked the V-Tex was pretty nice. I'm just trying to decide between an SE and an SEL. Best prices I've seen put them about $3500 apart. On it's own, that's pretty close but I think I can get 0% financing on the SE and not on the SEL.


----------



## Volvos Rock (Oct 13, 2011)

I vote leather.....but the pleather is acceptable.


----------



## juvefan20 (Mar 24, 2001)

To get leather you have to go with the SEL which to me was not worth it personally. The SEL does have a few other goodies but they were not enough to push me towards it. From my experience detailing I do have to say that V-tex is much easier to take care of. Dye from jeans comes right off and it always looks new. 

When I get leather cars the seats always a look a little more run down and you have to be gentle to clean stains off the leather. I use Leathermasters products and it can get pretty intensive time wise getting seats to look perfect again. 

I guess I am leaning towards V-Tex based on children most likely making a mess here and there.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Dogs love leather*

Has anyone had any experience with dogs on the V-Tex seats (with no cover)? I've got two 70 lb. black labs, and I let them sit on the previous vans leather seats with no damage or wear, but I hesitate to try that on the V-Tex, so I've got a cover on the rear seats, but would rather not use it if I can get away with it.

And to 58kafer, yes, the seat cushion does circulate the "smelly" air rather quickly. A shot of Febreeze into the fan intake, and you're good to go.


----------



## Trail Ryder (Jul 18, 2011)

*What does everyone use to clean the V-Tex pleather?*

What does everyone use to clean the V-Tex pleather? 

I used a damp (water) cloth the other day and it seemed to work fine. But is there something better? What does VW recommend? 

Thanks.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Pleather cleaner*

When I bought the van, I asked the salesman if leather cleaner is the way to go on the pleather, but he recommended just soap and water, and my '10 pleather cleans up ok, but I would rather have had the leather. Most people that have looked at the van have said "oh, you have leather", and it does wear ok, but, you know.


----------

